# Acer Precator Xb271HU



## Predator2k (27. Januar 2016)

Servus zusammen.
Ich überlege mir, den Predator XB271HU zu kaufen.
Ich habe in Youtube, ein paar verlgeich Videos geshen, mit dem PG279Q und dem XB271HU.
Da ist beim Predator kein, beziehungsweise minimal BLB zu sehen. wisst ihr mehr darüber, ob das so stimmt?


----------



## JoM79 (27. Januar 2016)

Ist Glückssache.


----------



## Ryle (27. Januar 2016)

Jain. Bei 271HU hat Acer auf eine bessere Clamp Technik zur Backlight Retention gesetzt und dadurch das Bleeding minimiert. Aber aufgrund von Serienstreuungen innerhalb des Modells kann man auch hier durchaus Pech haben.
Es scheint aber weniger Panellotterie als bei den anderen WQHD 144HZ IPS Modellen zu sein, weshalb man schon am ehesten den XB271HU kaufen sollte wenn man eben nach einem solchen Monitor sucht. Solltest du allerdings Probleme haben, widerrufe das Ding gleich und starte bloß keine Abwicklung über Acer. Da hat die Erfahrung gezeigt, dass man meist schlechtere Modelle zurück bekommt als man eingesendet hat.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Januar 2016)

Sag ich doch, ist immer noch Glückssache. 
Auch wenn es besser sein sollte, wenn du das eine schlechte Modell erwischst, hast du trotzdem Pech gehabt.


----------



## Predator2k (27. Januar 2016)

Hm schade, dachte Acer hat den verbessert.


----------



## Nyuki (28. Januar 2016)

Hab den Xb270hu hier. Ätzend sag ich nur. Hab nun den XB2701hu bestellt und den will ich ohne Yellowish oder Blb haben. Das wird ein Marathon bis ich den habe den ich will.... aber lohnt sich !!! Komisch beim Dell s2716dg konnte ich max 120hz einstellen nun bei acer 144hz oO. Die Farben sind gleich wie beim TN Panel vom dell nur halt der Winkel machts.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2016)

Das mit den Hertz liegt an deiner Grafikkarte, das geht erst ab Maxwell 2.0.


----------



## Nyuki (28. Januar 2016)

Also bei dell erst ab 2.0 weil hier beim Acer ohne probleme 144hz + Gsync. und beim Xb271 werde ich bestimmt mit meiner 770 gtx 165Hz + Gsync einstellen können. Mal abwarten ! Hab 120 Hz eingestellt wegen 144hz Bug ( Karte bleibt im Boost )  beim 359.06 und will den kack 361.43 nicht draufmachen, der Zerstört ja jedes Spiel mit Stuttering und Framedrops ( bei ner 980ti merkt man das glaube ich nicht^^ ) ... und wenn ich zum 355.98 zurückgehe habe ich bei einige Spielen Framdrops. Muss halt erstmal damit leben...^^


----------



## Predator2k (28. Januar 2016)

Bin bei meiner nächtlichen Geizhals Tour, auf den Moni gestossen https://geizhals.de/iiyama-prolite-b2783qsu-b1-a1317295.html
Was meint ihr dazu? Ich habe zwar ne 980Ti kann aber aug gsync verzichten, (evtl.  Adaptive Sync benutzen).
Da mich der Dell sehr enttäuscht hat, bleibt in der Preisregion, von max 600 euro nichts übrig.

Nebenbei erwähnt, hatte ich echt probleme beim DELL S2716DG mit WQHD, ich empfand alles sehr klein.
Ich trage ne Brille und die Schriftgrösse ist schon winzig und antrengend. Vorallem die Adressleiste von Firefox und die Lesezeichenleiste.
Und viele Programme  die ich nutze, sind auch echt klein, ich empfand es echt anstrengend für meine Augen auf nem WQHD.
Andererseits hat mich der viele platz in Eve Online für meine ganzen Overview Fenster beeindruckt (wer das Spiel kennt).
Ich hatte mir auch schon überlegt, wieder einen FHD mit 144 hz zu kaufen. Allerdings sagen ja viele im Forum, FHD ist outdated und sollte man sich nicht mehr kaufen.
Wie grad gesagt, trotz Brille, musste ich an einigen stellen schon fast meine Augen zusammenkkneifen um zu lesen 

Habt ihr mir da einen Rat?
Aktuell habe ich einen FHD@60HZ meine 980TI ist total oversized dafür.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2016)

Wenn dir 60Hz reichen und du WQHD ansich gut findest, wie wäre es dann mit nem 32"?
https://geizhals.de/benq-bl3200pt-9h-lc3lb-qbe-a1103937.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Der Monitor ist ein Beispiel.


----------



## Predator2k (28. Januar 2016)

Der Monitor ist interessant, aber laut Prad hat er bei Gelegenheitsspieler ein + und bei Hardcorespieler - da stehen.
Wird dann wohl eine langsame Latenz haben, :/ spiele halt auch Shooter wie BF4 zb.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2016)

Das liegt am Inputlag der relativ hoch ist.
Deswegen war ein Beispiel. 
https://geizhals.de/samsung-s32d850t-ls32d85ktsn-en-a1148824.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Der hat das gleiche Panel, aber der Inputlag ist besser.


----------



## Predator2k (28. Januar 2016)

Der ist auch sehr interessant.
Aber ich stecke in einem Dilemma, ich sitze nur 60-70 cm weg vor Monitor weg.
Auf grund des Raumes kann ich nicht weiter weg. Ich glaube 32" wären dann doch etwas zu gross.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2016)

Naja, das kannst du nur selber entscheiden.
Schneid dir einfach mal nen Stück Pappe in der Grösse des 32" aus, da hast du wenigstens schon mal ne Vorstellung von den Ausmaßen.


----------



## Nyuki (29. Januar 2016)

Mein XB271 kam heute an. Bzw hab mir den beim Fahrer Dhl sofort abgebholt^^. Erstmal große Freude Nov. Model. yuppi. Pack aus schließ an. Raum abgeduckelt sofort Schwazbild test wie auch weiss. Mir kamen vor Freude die Tränen. wie Oc Forum so schön sagt. Lottery gewinn. 0 blb 0 Glow kein Yellowish kein Orange 100% perfekt Egal vom welchem Blickwinkel auch aus . Komplett weiss und tief schwarz. Nicht ein kleinen Lichhof zu sehen + Nov  Debug Menu sagt er war 1 :30h aber schon an... egal, Jackpot, verdient !!! Wollte ein Video reinstellen im Oc Forum einer von tausenden der perfekt ist und dann sowas :/..... weil 95% dort schon die Hoffnung aufgeben, wollte ich denen zeigen.. es gibt noch welche für uns Freaks die auf alles achten^^
 Nach ca 10 min sehe ich einen schwarzen Pixel. alles was geht ausprobiert ich bekomm den toten Pixel nicht an. Nach der Freude kam schnell die trauer 
Die Dame am Tele tat mir leid die musste meine Laune ertragen^^

5 Stk. a 800 Euro sind nun unterwegs ich habs satt. + eine Retour also 6. Will den haben. Geilste Moni derzeit ever. Davor bekommt man mega Orgasmus. Ich will den gleichen wieder haben aber bitte ohne toten Pixel. Glaube werde ich nicht bekommen, wenn ich mir das alles im Netzt mir so duchrlese...


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2016)

0 glow kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dann hätte Acer da jedem Mitbewerber was voraus.
Tief schwarz bei IPS halte ich für ein Gerücht, leigt aber wohl daran, dass du das Schwarz von VA oder OLED nicht kennst.
Ansonsten bleibt zu sagen, richtig dumm gelaufen.


----------



## Nyuki (29. Januar 2016)

Ich wär nicht der einzige mit einer halben Handvoll mit tief schwarz ohne Glow !!!
Sowas existiert man muss nur Neven behalten und weitersuchen.

Ich Fachkreisen nennt man sowas Jackpot !


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2016)

Der glow ist ja technisch bedingt, deswegen müsste Acer da ja grundlegend was anders machen.
Tiefschwarz und IPS passen einfach nicht zusammen.
Der Schwarzwert von IPS ist einfach viel zu schlecht für Tiefschwarz.


----------



## Nyuki (29. Januar 2016)

Ok ich bezeichne es einfach Tiefschwarz im Vergleich zu all den anderen gsync's 27 zoll TN/ Ips und co. Panels dich ich bisher hatte.
So ein schwarz hatte ich bisher noch bei keinem gehabt. *Hab nur noch die Leuchte gesehen sonst nix mehr* bei 2x 120% Sehstärke ^^
einer von denen und ich bin zufrieden ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In5ZO5-v9NM 

Im Vid siehts aus wie 5x Jackpot


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2016)

Auf jeden Fall 5 mal glow und du sagst deiner hat das nicht?
Für das BLB müsste ich das zuhause gucken, aber am Handy sieht man erstmal nichts.
Die Frage wäre, auf was die Helligkeit steht.


----------



## Nyuki (29. Januar 2016)

Wenn man von der Seite schaut das glow hatte ich auch ab einem bestimmten Winkel. Helligkeit 67% Neigung ca.30% Bild blieb schwarz.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2016)

Das meine ich ja, den glow hast du immer.
BLB ist halt Glückssache.
Das mit mit dem Pixelfehler ist halt dann umso ärgerlicher.


----------



## Nyuki (30. Januar 2016)

eehm nochmal... Wenn ich gerade Vorsitze kein Glow kein BLB sobald ich seitlich gehe wird der Bilschirm schimmernd = Glow aber gleichmäßig

P.s. Achja Ich konnte nur 120Hz einstellen wie beim Dell. Auch mit Oc an 165 Hz gingen keine 144 oder 165Hz. Bei Xb270hu gingen 120/144 Hz komisch !!!


----------



## Predator2k (30. Januar 2016)

Schade, das du einen toten Pixel hast.
Was mich angeht, bin ich immer noch, am suchen und grübeln.
144HZ wären mir schon sehr wichtig und Gsync auch.
Und 27" sollten es sein, also bleibt mir keine wahl, ausser den Modellen.
https://geizhals.de/philips-g-line-272g5dyeb-a1140441.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/acer-predator-xb270habprz-um-hb0ee-a01-a1139290.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/acer-predator-xb271hubmiprz-um-hx1ee-005-a1319580.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-90lm00u0-b01370-a1052247.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Wobei der Swift ja probleme, mit Vertikal Lines haben soll.
Der Dell S2716DG fällt raus, meine ganze hoffnung beruhte auf dem.
Aber dieser Grauschleier und Farbenblassheit, war ja furchtbar, selbst für nen TN Panel.
144HZ müssen definitiv sein, über Gsync kann ich hinweg sehen, wäre aber auch toll zu haben.
Und dann ja noch das problem, das WQHD in 27" alle Programme und Schriften sehr klein darstellt und es für mich sehr anstrengend war zu lesen.
Muss glaub mal zum Optiker, ich brauche glaub ne etwas stärkere Brille.
Und nebenbei erwähnt, kann ich BLB nicht gebrauchen, da ich viel Eve Online spiele, also dunkles Weltraum MMO.
Und Ich habe irgendwo im Netz gelesen, das bei jemand erst 2 Wochen später, BLB beim XB271HU aufgetreten sei, kann sowas sein?


----------



## Nyuki (30. Januar 2016)

Viele lassen den Moni 48 std. an beim ersten mal benutzen. Wenn Blb da ist kann es möglich sein das es minimal weg geht.


----------



## Freakz2401 (27. Februar 2016)

Ich habe jetzt den 2ten Dell s2716dg hier. Der erste war eigentlich gut, hatte nur nen verkacktes Spaltmaß und ich schick den zurück -.-, der 2te hat nen inakzeptablen wackeligen Ständer und ganz leichtes leuchten bei schwarzem Hintergrund. 
Eigentlich ein toller Monitor aber das man den Gamma-Wert nicht vernünftig einstellen kann (ja ich weiß icc Profil, hab ich alles aber doch irgendwie Mist sowas) und ich zudem noch links und recht daneben jeweils dell u2312hm stehen habe stört mich das mit den relativ schlechten Farben nun doch. Hätte ich die beiden IPS nicht daneben würde es mir wahrscheinlich garnicht mehr auffallen. Meint ihr mit dem Acer kann man glücklich werden (mal vorrausgesetzt man hat Glück mit BLB)?


----------



## Predator2k (27. Februar 2016)

Also, ich hatte mittlerweile 2x den XB271HU hier und ich habe die Panel Lotterie 2x verloren.
Beide hatten Staubeinschlüsse im Display, einer hatte nur minimal BLB an einer stelle, aber der andere an mehreren.
Dazu kommt noch, das beide Monitore leicht spiegelten und beim 2ten, ich immer Glow sehen konnte, sobald ich nur bischen im Sessel verrutscht bin und nicht 100% gerade davor saß.
Echt schade. Meine hoffnung liegt jetzt bei dem XB271H, die TN Version, die schon bei Geizhals gelistet wird und bald erscheinen sollte.

Aber ich glaube, ich habe eh 2x Retouren Ware bekommen, weil beide male, die Siegel des Karton schon gebrochen waren.
Bestellt hatte ich, bei Alternate.


----------



## Nyuki (28. Februar 2016)

...hab 11 Anläufe gebraucht um einen ohne Einschlüsse / Pixelfehler / Dreck im Panel / starken BLB zu erwischen. Ich liebe meinen Xb271hu und will den nicht mehr missen aber es stört mich jetzt was anderes, was weniger "vieleicht mir dem Bildschirm zu tun hat^^


----------



## Freakz2401 (28. Februar 2016)

Hui 11 Anläufe. Ich hab jetzt noch einen s2716dg und den acer bestellt. Einen der beiden werd ich wohl nehmen, nervt mich immer diese Außenstände in diesen hohen Summen. Evtl hab ich ja beim ersten Glück, ich werde berichten ^^

P.s.: Was stört dich jetzt?


----------



## Nyuki (28. Februar 2016)

heya^^ erstmal viel Glück bei der Suche 

Insgesamt sind mit allen Bildschirmen sind ca. 10,000 Euro hin und her geschoben worden bis ich für das Geld mal einen richtig guten bekommen habe. Den S2716dg wollte ich am Anfang auch behalten. Zum schluss entdeckte ich Ghosting beim Scrollen vom Texten und OD war auch normal und nicht schnell bzw Extreme. Beim Xb271hu kein Ghosting ausser ich wechsel auf Extreme dann hab ich auch Ghosting.


----------



## Predator2k (29. Februar 2016)

Das der XB271HU, Ghosting bei hohen Overdrive einstellungen hat, wusste ich.
Das haben aber scheinbar alle Modelle, auch von anderen Herstellern. Hast du die 11 Monitore, vom selben Händler bezogen oder von verschiedenen?
Und vom welchem Händler, hast du das einwandfrei Modell bekommen? Und über welchem Zeitraum, haste die umtauscherei, betreiben müssen?
Hattest du auch Modelle, wo die Siegel der Verpackung gebrochen waren? Und war das einwandfreie Modell, noch versiegelt oder auch schon aufgemacht?


----------



## MrLoL1 (29. Februar 2016)

Hatte selbst den S2716DG und auch der hatte extremes Ghosting trotz normalen Overdrive.


----------



## Nyuki (29. Februar 2016)

Predator2k schrieb:


> Das der XB271HU, Ghosting bei hohen Overdrive einstellungen hat, wusste ich.
> Das haben aber scheinbar alle Modelle, auch von anderen Herstellern. Hast du die 11 Monitore, vom selben Händler bezogen oder von verschiedenen?
> Und vom welchem Händler, hast du das einwandfrei Modell bekommen? Und über welchem Zeitraum, haste die umtauscherei, betreiben müssen?
> Hattest du auch Modelle, wo die Siegel der Verpackung gebrochen waren? Und war das einwandfreie Modell, noch versiegelt oder auch schon aufgemacht?



15 xb271hu's waren es insgesammt sorry,
immer von Verschiedenen , bin gestartet mit einem Monitor Cyberport über Ebay da es günstiger war als Cyberport selber^^.Dell von Vibuonline aka Minefactory. Danach jeweils immer 4stk. Cyberport / 5x Alternate / 4x Amazon / 2x xb270hu's von Mediamarkt / zum Schluss 2x Caseking.
Alle waren Versiegelt bis auch einen von Alternate. Aber die 2 von Caseking Frische Siegel aber die Verpackung vermackt wie auch abgerissene Lieferscheine am Karton. Denke mein jetztiger ging von irgendeinem Großhändler wegen Mängel zurück und Acer hat die Verpackung wiederverwertet.
Jeder Monitor war mindestens 1 1/2 std. an bevor ich ihn das erste mal nutzte. Bis auf einen der war nur 29 min an. Kann man testen in dem man das Debug Menu sofort einschaltet. 
Der Zeitraum als ich anfing war mitte Januar, weil aber auch nur wegen Lieferschwierigkeiten. War immer wenn welche wieder drin waren der erste der bestellt hat wie auch bei Caseking. Da war ich definitiv der erste^^
Ich hatte ein Xb271hu davon ohne BLB bei 60 Helligkeit dafür Dreck im Panel 
Blb habe ich auch. Laut Oc Forum soll meiner ein Juwel sein^^ aber ich habe den wie sehr sehr viele nicht auf 20 - 30 Helligkeit sondern auf 60. Habe Angst nur das es mehr wird anstatt weniger 
Aber das wichtigste, kein braunes Blb ( vorher habe ich mich nichtmal mit Gelb abgefunden^^) Dreck im Panel , Einschlüsse von der Produktion ( angeblich haben das 90% ) , Spaltmaße , Pixel-Fehler oder Tote / Stuck pixel. Alle 17 einschließlich xb270hu hatten dies. Einige alles in einem^^
Ein AMI und Engländer haben schon  50+ zurückgesendet haben weil immer Einschlüsse oder Dreck im Panel war. Mit 15 bin ich glaube ich noch gut dabei.

Monitor aus , die linke Taste , also die äusserste 3sec gedrückthalten und gleichzeitig den Bildschirm wieder starten. http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d1/500x1000px-LL-d12f1a6f_JFlPS67.jpeg

Wär beim Dell das Ghosting nicht hätte ich ihn vieleicht behalten trotz Gammawert den man nicht ändern kann. War mein erster Bildschirm. Acer Xb271hu war in derzeit noch niecht Lieferbar wie auch kam für mich nicht in frage da ich nichts von dem wusste.
Aber jetzt mit meinem Traum Predator, würde ich ihn auf keinen fall mehr eintauschen. Auch wenn der Dell im OSD nun Gammawert 2.2 hätte wie auch kein Ghosting + 0 BLB. 
Der S2716DG hat 0 Chance gegen den Xb271hu Predator. Allein schon die Grundeinstellung wie auch das man den DELL ohne Profil gar nicht richtig hinbekommt.  TN stört mich gar nicht mal so aber schaut man auf einen IPS (AHVA), dann merkt man schon einen großen Unterschied.
Das Ende vom Lied die Profile werden in viele Spielen nichtmal geladen egal was man für ein Programm nutzt. Alles schon ausgetestet bis Kopfschmerzen....

Nun alles gute bei der suche. Es Lohnt sich da der Acer auch das neuste und beste AUO IPS Panel verbaut hat + Gsync
XB270HU: M270DAN02.3
PG279Q: M270Q008 V0
S2716DG: M270DTN01.5
XB271HU: M270DAN02.*6*


----------



## Freakz2401 (4. März 2016)

So ich wollte einmal ganz kurz berichten ^^.

Dell S2716dg ist der dritte vor mir, nach Kalibrierung ein echt akzeptables Bild für einen TN.
Der Acer 271HU war bei Amazon nicht lieferbar und da habe ich kurzerhand den Asus PG279 bestellt.

Tja was soll ich sagen, farbtechnisch kommt der Dell nicht annährend an den Asus ran. Die Farben sind einfach besser und den habe ich bis jetzt nicht kalibriert, nur Kontrast und Helligkeit eingestellt.

Beim Acer würde ein ähnliches Ergebnis herauskommen, denke ich.

Hatte mich eigentlich schon mit dem Dell "abgefunden" und wollte den Asus gar schon stornieren (war nur zu spät) und jetzt hat das Ding nicht einen einzigen Pixelfehler und Blacklightbleeding ganz leicht in der rechten unteren Ecke. Ist keine Retoure und Baujahr November 2015, kostet nur eben schlappe 250€ mehr.


----------



## IamStarry (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir den Acer Bildschirm gekauft und bin auch zu frieden mit dem Bild. Alles tip top.
Ich habe jetzt allerdings bei Battlefield Hardline (nur dort) im unteren Bildschirmbereich einen roten Kreis mit einer Frequenzanzeige in der Mitte die bei Geräuschen ausschlägt.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das am Bildschirm liegt oder am Spiel. Mein alter Bildschirm ist defekt und ich kann im Moment keinen anderen probieren.

Kennt das einer von euch und kann mir sagen wie ich das abschalte?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. Mai 2016)

Hack ausmachen

Schau mal im Taskmanager was da so läuft.

Sowas kommt auch bei Crysis 3 vor mit dem Kreis sieht nur bissel anders aus aber schlägt auch an wenn was in der nähe rumschwirrt.
Grund war Sonic Radar  wenn du das hast sieht das so aus.
ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO - Sonic Radar 示範 - YouTube

Oder mal PC auf Viren checken.

Ansonsten kann ich da auch nicht weiter helfen sieht jedenfalls nach nem Programm aus was schön im hintergrund mit läuft.
Oder es ist der Ring of Death


----------



## IamStarry (3. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank,

Sonic Radar war es gewesen. Darauf wäre ich nie gekommen.


----------

